# Did anyone see loose women today??



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I didnt see it but im going to see if i can watch it online... DP watched it and said they talked about IVF, Donor sperm and sperm regeneration with stem cells DP says it was really bad and the womens opinions were vile..

So much so she has written them a complaint... she never does that so it must have been terrible!!!  

Em x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I didn';t see it but there's been the same views aired by them before, that Carol is particulalry vile & opinionated for someone who never wantes children


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah DP said she was bad... DP has emailed them this... i wonder if she's get a reply 

Dear Loose Women excluding cherie,

I was watching your show today and was disgusted by the narrow minded comments shared by andrea, carol and jodie regarding sperm regeneration, donor sperm and the use of ivf.

As a same sex couple we have no choice but to use donor sperm if we wish to start a family, we have the same urges and love towards a child as any heterosexual couple that have conceived naturally, the comments expressed was that if you couldn't fall pregnant naturally then you shouldn't have kids at all, many people face infertility due to cancer treatment or other diseases or because the sexual orientation they are born with.

The loose Women presenters also said that a child isn't brought into the world in a loving way if you use donor sperm, how can this be true when couples spend thousands if not tens of thousands in an attempt to conceive, they also give there child everything they could possible want, maybe they should comment about teenage pregnancy or people who get pregnant to claim benefits i wonder how this is any better, no one disputes that the ideal situation is a married heterosexual couple who conceive naturally and bring there child up in a loving environment, but other family situations can work just as well. These women have obviously never been in this sitaution!!!!!!!

Myself and my partner are working over 50 hr weeks in the hope that we can save enough money to pay for iui/ ivf treatment and be in a stable situation so that we can afford maternity leave and childcare after our child is born.

Many women who cannot have children already feel that nature is against them never mind the views of people who represent women's opinions in britain.

I have been watching loose women since the first day it screened on my lunch break i certainly will be avoiding it from now on.

I look forward to your response


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

fab letter LB! 
I didnt see the programme myself and glad i didnt...those sort of opinions are just infuriating! really pleased she wrote that very articulate letter. let us know if she gets any response wont you!

Pobby x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I didn't see it and am also glad I didn't but well done on standing up for us all and that's a fab letter!   I agree Loose Women do have "form" for this sort of behaviour in the past!

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks girls im really proud of DP she doesnt normally shout about things bless her


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

That was a fab letter and would be interested to hear their response. I have been angered by comments made by Carole in the past and have sent an email to the show, I never received a response from my email   Hope they reply to your DPs email. 

Tina xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Fab letter LB!

There was quite a big thread on Loose women in the past, due to Carol McCantKeepHerGobShutGiffin. Not many (if any) received a reply last time if i remember rightly after a heck of of lot of us complained.

Good luck with your tx hun,


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I didn't see the show, but I hate how they don't always give a balanced view. How can they say that donor children aren't brought into a world in a loving way. My boys were most certainly brought into the world in a loving way and have been loved ever since. It's so hurtful to hear people say that sort of thing. There's so much stigma still surrounding the use of donor sperm, and these sorts of views aired on TV just don't help people to be educated  

Well done on sending that letter. Will be interesting to see if you get a response. I imagine it will be bog standard though, if they even have the courtesy to reply   

x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Thats right didnt we all e mail loose women the empty arms link ten million times. If I remember rightly.  

I don't even watch the show cos they're like a bunch of old fishwives gossiping in the street, their opinions count for nothing so there is absolutely Zero point in them sitting there giving off their drivel for the nation to view!    

I like coleen, shes innocent in it all I think.      Although I didnt see the one your dp saw so maybe I'm wrong. 

Hope she gets a response but even if she does it won't un do what they've already said.  xxx


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh I just can't stand the loose women programme. They are arrogant, self important gossipers who love to talk about themselves as if we are interested.   They are trivial, superficial, insensitive and opinionated about issues they have no proper understanding of. Yuk, yuk, yuk!   Good on your DP for complaining.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Any response LB?  been away for a week and wondered if you'd heard anything?


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope not a thing   RUDE RUDE RUDE


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

oh my god - Iv not ben on FF for ages but I too complained to Loose Women!!!

Here my email!!

I am writing with regards to the episode of Loose Women which featured your ‘stars’ bashing Sperm Donor IVF.

For a bunch of women who claim to represent the majority of real women then I think the opinions you have shared with regard to IVF/sperm donor is absolutely disgusting. Your comments were vile, degrading and totally wrong. How is having a child through sperm donor whether gay, straight or bisexual not bringing a child into the world in a loving way I suppose 14 year olds having it off behind the bike sheds is much more loving than a couple going through the extreme rollorcoaster ride that is IVF because they love each other so much that they dared to hope they might have a child together, I suppose that as long as Baby P’s mum & dad concieved him in the ‘correct’ way that he was born into a ‘loving’ family? Or any other abused child for that matter.

My husband & I are fotunate in that in his last sample of sperm there were 8 sperm to match our 8 eggs – but he only had 8 sperm so we were very nearly on the threshold of needing a sperm donor – he was born with undescended testicles and had to have an operation at one year old to correct this and just shy of his 2nd birthday he developed 2 hernias which again needed an operation to correct – these have left him with a practically none existant sperm count – is this his fault? Should we learn to live with the fact that we will never be parents due to operations he had before he even started school? We both hold down full time jobs, we own our own house and car we both come from very loving families – both sets of our parents our still happily married after 30 plus years – WHAT COULD BE MORE LOVING THAN THAT

Me and my husband have paid thousands of pounds to pay to try to have our child in the none loving manner that is a petri dish due to the fact that the same NHS who wont pay for our IVF were the ones that buggered up his sperm in the first place with those operations, we do not get ANY of our treatment free on the NHS despite paying our NI for years – we are young and healthy 25 & 31 years old respectively we do not visit the doctors every week like many people (one of which is my good friend whose doctors surgery is like a second home) we are ideal candidates for bringing a child into the world.

People who have never experienced infertility assume that being infertile is ‘gods way’ of telling us not to have biological children – we should adopt – mmmm well those same people are often the ones who conceive after trying on their first attempt – the same people who have never in their lives experienced that utter unbelievable heartbreak of miscarrying a child that was made in that ‘unloving’ petri dish – they want us to adopt – well I’m sure many women would agree that being pregnant with your loved ones child for 9 months, experiencing the excitement of telling him your going to have a baby, giving birth, holding the floppy weight of your new born baby and nurturing that child is a right of passage for a woman – to take that away from us is like taking away our reason for living – Im sorry but whilst adopting a child may well be the correct route for some people – it isnt for everyone – and I want to have my own baby more than I want to breathe air each day – something that people as narrow minded as what you seem to be would find difficult to understand.

Also, people do not choose their sexual orientation, whether a woman is a lesbian or not does not in anyway effect the loving way that she can bring up her children, she has as much right to have a child as the next person does – if a child is brought up in a lesbian relationship why will that child suffer? Do you really think that a child cares what gender their mummy and daddy are or even their mummy and mummy?? Do you not think it is more valuable to a child to live in a home with a mum & dad where the atmosphere may be inhospitable or in a home where their parents may be lesbian but extremely happy – I know which I’d prefer. Perhaps the child may be taunted about its ‘home life’ at school due to having same sex parents but children get taunted for being ginger too so shall be get ban ginger couples concieving also to eradicate that problem? Besides which if a child was to taunt another due to his/her parents that says more to me about the way that child has been brought up than anything else.

I have never wished infertility on anyone before but I shall tell you this – I truly hope that if one of your family members suffers with infertilty and have to suffer IVF to have what most couples get so easily that you are able to look them in their faces and say exactly what you said on your ‘show’, I truly do. I hope you will have to validate your pathetic opinions on your loved ones and tell them that they are wrong in wanting to do this – in wanting to have their own child. 

You audience is made up of women, many of whom are more than likely on maternity leave with their babies – 1 in six couples suffer with infertility and will need treatment and I truly hope that those women who have had the audacity to go through the unloving god-playing IVF boycott your program and see it for what it is – a bunch of past it women who have no idea about modern society – unless you think about Carol, binge drinking and going after any man who walks is quite modern I suppose among todays teenagers – its just a shame she doesn’t realise that shes well passed being a teenager – Loose Woman are quite the operative words for her would you not think. Or maybe Colleen – who doesn’t mind one bit that her husband took their teenage son on a ‘prostitute holiday’ to Amsterdam. You seem to be a bunch of women who have no clear visions, goals or standards in their lives – they take an hour each day to express their out of date opinions on the nation and hold no regard for the people who are actually watching them – the same people who are in effect keeping them in their job because after all – no viewers, no show. 

I don’t expect to have a reply to this email although one would be nice – you must be too busy thinking up other sectors of the public to criticise. I just hope that your dumb presenters don’t mind facing equal criticism from the same viewers that they offend.

Yours

Kate


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

wow well done Kate that was amazing and if they havent replied to that they must be cold hearted   as had me in tears!


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Nope!! No reply!! They obviously couldnt care less!

xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Wonderfull Letter Kate well said,


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh I love the letters!! I saw the episode in question and thought they were awful. Ive e-mailed in the past too but never recieved a reply


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Fantastic letters Kate and LB


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

I have to say I am usually a lover of this prog and didn't see that episode...........unbelievable.......and very well written letters ladies, cannot understand Andrea making coments though as I understood she has received fertility treatment in the past might be wrong but I thought for her 1st born!

Jennie
  x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I looked some clips up on you tube and most of the comments from the public are all negative and b*tchy towards all the women on the panel (or whatever it is).  So why is it even on the telly then.  Obviously they get alot of peoples backs up.  

Don't get it at all.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes I re Andrea having some intervention with her first baby too- typical how soon they forget!


----------

